# Recent Plow Installation on the 1989 Yota



## yotaplow9 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just put a 6.5ft Meyer setup on the 1989 Toyota pickup. Only got to push 4" of snow once, but it worked good. Running the slick stick control mounted to the shifter (its a 5 speed), and an E60 pump. Did an oil change first thing on the pump- it seriously had a 1/4 quart of water in it! Anyways the slick stick controller seems touchy- sometimes it doesnt exactly do the right thing (ex: raise sometimes angles the blade). Anybody else have problems? As far as I know all connections are clean, dry, and good. Tried to post a pic but the site would not let me since it is posted on the last page of the truck pics thread.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

www.centralparts.com has Meyer repair manuals online, PDF. They have a really good, if complicated, flow chart that is exactly what you are looking for. I cannot remember if it is under literature or troubleshooting or what, but you'll find it.


----------



## yotaplow9 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------

